# My New Kitten Called Snowy !



## catMania (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is snowy:

My brother got him free from his mate and he dosn't even know the age or the breed. He is one stupid brother, eh?

http://img828.imageshack.us/i/sam0119r.jpg/
http://img827.imageshack.us/i/sam0122s.jpg/
http://img594.imageshack.us/i/sam0123.jpg/
http://img833.imageshack.us/i/sam0124.jpg/

Can anyone tell me the breed/age of this kitten?
Also how much milk shall i give him everyday?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

You are not seriously keeping a kitten in what looks like a hamster cage are you.You mention milk .No cows milk only milk specially formulated for kittens and what food are you feeding.What is the kittens weight.If you want to get some advice I would put this thread on either health&nutrition or cat chat section.


----------



## catMania (Aug 30, 2010)

buffie said:


> You are not seriously keeping a kitten in what looks like a hamster cage are you.You mention milk .No cows milk only milk specially forulated for kittens and what food are you feeding.What is the kittens weight.If you want to get some advice I would put this thread on either health&nutrition or cat chat section.


Dude it was our first day... It lives inside with us.. he dosn't live in the cage anymore.

Okay, i'm going to purchase cat milk tommorow but in today i have to give it cows milk. He likes to drink..

So tommorow he will be drinking cat milk

is cow milk bad for cats?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cows milk can cause diarrhea in cats and can be very dangerous for a small kitten. Your kitten needs to be eating as well as drinking (water is fine, you do not need to be buying special milk) He should have a good quality cat food or special kitten food.
He doesn't look very old, not really old enough to have left his mother yet, maybe around six weeks. He does not look like any breed in particular so he is most probably a moggy or domestic short hair, as they seem to be called these days.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

DONT NOT GIVE THE KITTEN COWS MILK PLEASE!!!!!  Seriously please don't, you could make it ill!

Where about do you live? if you are local enough to me I have some proper stuff you can have.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

blimmin heck!

NEVER EVER EVER give a kitten cows milk. You could now be causing some quite serious digestive troubles (and i dont just mean the runs or vomiting). Cows milk is a much larger molecule than a cats milk, it can cause various inflammatory and necrotic diseases within the bowel. On top of that the sugars within cows milk are not tolerated by most cats.

Some cats as adults can tolerate cows milk, but i would not reccomend the experiment and i certainly wold NEVER feed it to a kitten.

How much does the kitten weigh? what food are you giving it? Once we know these things we can help you decide whether it actually needs formula milk at all.

breed... Domestic Shorthair... red van pattern from the looks of things.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catMania said:


> Dude it was our first day... It lives inside with us.. he dosn't live in the cage anymore.
> 
> Okay, i'm going to purchase cat milk tommorow but in today i have to give it cows milk. He likes to drink..
> 
> ...


Sorry for assuming ,but when you post a "pic of my new kitten" in a small cage it is a fair assumption that ,that is where it is kept.

Cows milk is very bad for kittens/cats.Please dont give it to her.


----------



## catMania (Aug 30, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Cows milk can cause diarrhea in cats and can be very dangerous for a small kitten. Your kitten needs to be eating as well as drinking (water is fine, you do not need to be buying special milk) He should have a good quality cat food or special kitten food.
> He doesn't look very old, not really old enough to have left his mother yet, maybe around six weeks. He does not look like any breed in particular so he is most probably a moggy or domestic short hair, as they seem to be called these days.


Yeah he is drinking water daily 
Okay, the food we brought him is called " tesco premium cat crunchies "
and "coca for indoor cats" 
Thank you for your information, it really helped me.



Aurelia said:


> DONT NOT GIVE THE KITTEN COWS MILK PLEASE!!!!!  Seriously please don't, you could make it ill!
> 
> Where about do you live? if you are local enough to me I have some proper stuff you can have.


Okay, i have stopped giving him. I live outside west brom you?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

He is gorgeous, lovely markings with that stripey tale!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catMania said:


> Yeah he is drinking water daily
> Okay, the food we brought him is called " tesco premium cat crunchies "
> and "coca for indoor cats"
> Thank you for your information, it really helped me.


Tesco cat crunchies are okay but not the best. Wet food - tins or pouches - better for cats than biscuits. I've never heard of the other tbh. there is an excellent thread on here about cat foods from Hobbs 
A-Z of wet food for cats 
A-Z of dry food for cats 
Have a look at these in the cat health and nutrition section.


----------



## catMania (Aug 30, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> He is gorgeous, lovely markings with that stripey tale!


Thanks!!!



lymorelynn said:


> Tesco cat crunchies are okay but not the best. Wet food - tins or pouches - better for cats than biscuits. I've never heard of the other tbh. there is an excellent thread on here about cat foods from Hobbs
> A-Z of wet food for cats
> A-Z of dry food for cats
> Have a look at these in the cat health and nutrition section.


Ok thanks for the advice..

sorry for the second food pack i meant gocat food :lol:


----------

